
Git Achievements - tosh
http://acha-acha.co/
======
jedberg
I guess step one is figuring out what this is. Apparently I'm out of the loop,
because I have no idea how one earns achievements.

~~~
RyJones
checkins on scanned repos. you can add repos to scan. unfortunately they just
reset the repo list so I'm no longer able to provide you a link to my page.

~~~
avasenin
Sorry for that. This site is for demo only and we reset repo list from time to
time to free resources on our server.

~~~
jedberg
I'd suggest that if you want more people to participate, it might be good to
add a small blurb at the top explaining what it is and why they might want to
add things to it.

------
tonsky
(I’m one of the authors of Acha-Acha)

Just to set expectations:

* This is a project we’ve build for ClojureCup.com hackaton

* We haven’t figured out how to do a proper hosted version yet and how to handle any real load. Please be patient as I occasionaly clean up/delete some repos so site remains responsible at least

* Some repos are too big or hang at some point so please accept I’ll drop them in that case. We’ll try to fix that but not in real-time

* There’s a self-hosted version you can use at your company internally (e.g. you want achievements but repos are private). Instructions are at [https://github.com/someteam/acha](https://github.com/someteam/acha)

* Blog post about implementation details’ here [http://tonsky.me/blog/acha-acha/](http://tonsky.me/blog/acha-acha/)

* Some interesting highlights:

 __We use client-side DB (DataScript), all stated is downloaded to the
browser, and all rendering happens without page reloads _and without API
requests_ because all data is already there.

 __We use websockets for server push. So everything that happens on a server
gets immediately pushed to the client. Including actions by other users, e.g.
new repo added. No page refresh required.

And thanks for the warm feedback!

------
sytse
GitLab CEO here, this is totally awesome. But it should be integrated with
your source code hosting. It would be cool if someone would contribute
achievements to show on your GitLab profile.

~~~
avasenin
It's a #clojurecup hackathon project and our site is for demo only. We wipe
all repositories from time to time to free resources for new users because we
are using the cheapest hosting. I'm agree with you that it should be
integrated but we don't prepare for that right now. btw if you want to help us
we could discuss this.

~~~
sytse
For sure we want to help. We don't have time to develop it but we can help you
get started and work on a technical proposal together. And with hosting and
other stuff we can help. Please email me at sytse@gitlab.com

------
comboy
I just entered some repo, and there was this delete button... So I clicked and
it worked. Oops.

------
tosh
Related: the app is powered by a Datomic inspired database/datastructure in
the client:

[https://github.com/tonsky/datascript](https://github.com/tonsky/datascript)

[http://tonsky.me/blog/decomposing-web-app-
development/](http://tonsky.me/blog/decomposing-web-app-development/)

~~~
tonsky
There’s also a separate post discussing how we’ve used DataScript to build
Acha-Acha: [http://tonsky.me/blog/acha-acha/](http://tonsky.me/blog/acha-
acha/)

------
RyJones
I feel OK with my list of achievements. I will now try to get more of them
through carefully constructed commits.

------
solutionyogi
This is hilarious. Love the different achievments you can get.

My favorites:

Happily Never After Add JS file to the repo

Wrecking Ball Change more than 100 files in one commit

Never, Probably Use word “later” in a commit message

In Love with Work Commit on Feb 14

Write Once. Run. Anywhere Add Java file to the repo

~~~
avasenin
Thanks for good feedback

~~~
voltagex_
I'd love to be able to access the images to put in the README.md file on my
repos - have you considered badges like Travis-CI has?

~~~
avasenin
We considered this feature at the beginning and wrote a prototype for this.
Unfortunately the development speed is pretty slow now and I don't know when
we will release it.

------
caust1c
I thought this looked familiar.

[https://github.com/cknadler/gitfeats.com](https://github.com/cknadler/gitfeats.com)

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like gitfeats is hosted anymore.

------
wldcordeiro
I just see a white screen, this site isn't loading for me.

~~~
avasenin
We were on maintenance to restore site functionality. I assume you visited
site at this moment. We use cheapest hosting for demo only and don't expect
such traffic. Sorry for this.

------
Pewqazz
It's amusing to watch repositories being added in real-time. I'm a fan of the
Lucky (777) and Mark of the Beast (666) hash-related achievements.

------
AndyKelley
The site is being crushed under the heavy load. I love it when sites are live
like this, but it is trickier to keep them performant under load.

------
voltagex_
>Loneliness

>You are the only committer for a month

------
stonogo
So you're all okay with the email address disclosure here? Interesting.

~~~
voltagex_
Yep, my address/es are already scanned by bots via my GitHub profile.

